# Suche Salmoniden Fluss, in um Älgart ???



## Marco1 (19. März 2010)

Moin Norwegenfens,

Ich suche in umgebung von Älgart einen Fluss wo man gut auf
Salmoniden Fischen kann z.B. auf Bachforelle,Seibling,(Mefo-Lachs) ?
Danke schon mal für die antworten

Gruß Marco #h


----------



## Matzinger (20. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Salmoniden Fluss, in um Älgart ???*



Marco1 schrieb:


> Moin Norwegenfens,
> 
> Ich suche in umgebung von Älgart einen Fluss wo man gut auf
> Salmoniden Fischen kann z.B. auf Bachforelle,Seibling,(Mefo-Lachs) ?
> ...



Wo soll dass ein ? Wird Älgart wirklich Älgart geschrieben ?


----------



## Marco1 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Salmoniden Fluss, in um Älgart ???*

Moin,

In der nehe ca. 30min von Starwanger intfernd.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Norgeklaus (21. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Salmoniden Fluss, in um Älgart ???*

Hallo Marco 1,

Dein Ort heisst Ålgård und wird in etwa Olgord gesprochen, schriftlich kann man das nicht erklaeren, man muss es hoeren.
Durch Ålgård fliesst direkt einer der besten Lachsfluesse der Region Rogaland.
Selbst Koenig Harald kommt jedes Jahr zum Lachsfischen hierher.
Leider ist es nur in der Saison ab 15.06.2010 erlaubt zu angeln und das teilweise in bestimmten Bereichen nur mit Fliege. Weiterhin musst Du eine Angelerlaubnis haben, die Du kaeuflich bei bestimmten Personen oder in Sportgeschaeften erwerben kannst. Allerdings ist die Nachfrage unter den Norwegern so gross, dass diese Tageskarten vorbestellen.
Du kannst dies alles auf der Seite ( leider nicht in deutsch) nachlesen.
http://www.sele-laksefiske.no/
Es gibt aber auch mehrere gute Seen direkt in Ålgård und in der Umgebung. Angelscheine dafuer kann man bei der Post kaufen.
Also dann viel Spass und Petri Heil
Norgeklaus


----------

